# Powermatic Lathe 90 or 45?



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Saw a listing for a PM 90 lathe and one for a PM 45 both reasonably priced. I am wondering which of these would be better to get? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Assume both are in similar condition same hp.


----------



## liferwood (Aug 30, 2012)

90 is heavier duty lathe. I'd get it with all things being nearly equal, would probably go a couple hundred more for the 90.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure, anyone can tell you which Powermatic 90 or 45 lathes to get. When got into woodturning could still buy these lathes new from Powermatic. Used ones got top dollar back then. Today prices not as high to buy.

Which one is a complete lathe and operational?

Are you capable of doing any repairs if necessary?

If complete and opeprational either lathe will serve you well.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

supposedly they are both complete. the 90 is somewhat disassembled and the 45 is together. they are both the same hp motor. i just can't seem to find what the difference in the models is. 
i generally have no problem assembling or repairing machines. manuals and some experienced guidance with the tool make it easier and faster of course. 
the 45 is actually priced a bit higher than the 90 but i thought the 90 was a bit bigger and more capable than the 45.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

PM 90 wood lathe" can check vintage machinery for manuals for both lathes.

http://www.toolsandmachinery.com/images/diagrams/Model%2090%20Lathe%20(1971).pdf

Model 45
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/655/1276.pdf

I would opt for model 45 because 1" x 8 TPI headstock spindle and less weight. Model 90 has 1 ½" x 8 TPI headstock spindle and weighs in at 600 or 700 lbs. You can still buy 1 1/2" threaded chuck adapters for chucks but 1" x 8 TPI accessories more common.

Only problem with these old lathes once restore is price competition from cheap China mini lathes. Have seen restored PM 90 lathes selling for between $400 to $1,000. Either model in working order un-restored sell for less than $500. If want quality go for the old iron!


----------



## RJ2 (Jan 14, 2008)

i'll second that , The Powermatic 45's are so solid. the banjos dwarf the Rockwells.


----------



## RJ2 (Jan 14, 2008)

i'll second that , The Powermatic 45's are so solid. and smooth ,the banjos dwarf the Rockwells.


----------

